# Russian Olive Burl Substitutes



## Russianwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Since no one seems to have any ROB they can part with, I need to find some substitutes to offer a client.

I was thinking Teak Burl or Briar Burl if I can get them. He's wanting that classic burl look (think Rolls Royce interior).


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2008)

Rolls Royce panels were started with Amboyna.

There are other Olivewood burls out there btw...but different flavor/origin.

Check Nolan, any of the Aussie burls would be good too.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Dec 9, 2008)

Briar burl doesn't look much like Olive Wood....at least my pipes don't....

Andrew


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Just a Clarification

I'm looking for substitutes for Russian-Olive Burl, Russina-Olive is not a true olive. It has a fruit that had an appearance similar to an olive, thus the name. The Wood looks nothing like Olive-wood.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 10, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Just a Clarification
> 
> I'm looking for substitutes for Russian-Olive Burl, Russina-Olive is not a true olive. It has a fruit that had an appearance similar to an olive, thus the name. The Wood looks nothing like Olive-wood.



Well, it does look a little like olivewood burl.




<Image snagged from woodpenpro.com>


----------



## marcruby (Dec 10, 2008)

Interesting question.  Take a look at thuya burl, tasmanian myrtle, some amboyna, and eucalyptus (which has a very similar pattern).  All of these vary in color and intensity and might work out.  And then there's good old maple burl.  Some of the Aussie burls are quite beautiful as well.  

I have to admit that russian olive burl is pretty nice.

Marc


----------



## GouletPens (Dec 10, 2008)

Ambonya burl or afzelia burl if you're going for a darker color with a reddish tone. If you want more of a tan like the olive burl, then look at either madrone burl or York Gum burl (attached).


----------



## Russianwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes! - A member is being kind enough to send me a couple blanks they have. So I'm saved.


----------



## sbell111 (Dec 10, 2008)

Russianwolf said:


> Yes! - A member is being kind enough to send me a couple blanks they have. So I'm saved.



Does anyone have any gold bars that they aren't using?


----------



## Chris Bar (Jan 28, 2009)

Steve...I know its an old thread but....just had to....Just like the ads on tv now....selling your "old worn out and broken gold" :biggrin:

Gee...thanks a lot!!!!  Thought I had drooled enough already having seen _pics_ of all the great burls.   Looking for Russian Olive burl now :redface:....reminds me of the huge Russian olive at corner of father's old stone house...wish I had known!  D_ _ _!

So many beautiful wandering wood fibers, so little bucks...


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

hey Chris, I don't know when we'll be seeing any more of the high figured Russian-Olive Burl, but I did find Teak Burl which is a fair substitute although a bit more expensive.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 28, 2009)

Dude, I did not see the request until now, you still need ROB blanks, I have a burl slab I can cut you a few from if ya do. PM me if you still need .


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

hunter-27 said:


> Dude, I did not see the request until now, you still need ROB blanks, I have a burl slab I can cut you a few from if ya do. PM me if you still need .



No need from my end now. Other than when I do find some, I need to repay the people who sent some to me.


----------

